
Ottawa announces 10B business credit line - gentleman11
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/covid-19-fiscal-package-1.5496928
======
gentleman11
My question: I have not incorporated my (Indy video game) business yet. Does
anybody know how to get access to any of this funding as a brand new, high
risk company?

